# Oregon Coast... Barview Jetty County Campground.



## grcooperjr

Hi Folks......

I thought you all would like to see some pictures of the north Oregon coast & the Barview Jetty Campground north of Tillamook Or.

So here is a link to some pictures of our trip to and from a breakfast run today to Cannon Beach Or. Cute town and a lot of touristy stuff to do. (got a watch the wife spending in all the stores....) Note: that HWY 101 is a 2 lane hwy. Not the freeway style of driving most folks are accustom to on the right coast. Most of the Oregon coast is Mountainous with the exception of the Central coast around Florence Or. This area has a lot of sand dunes before getting to the mountains.

And here are a few pictures of the beach area at the campground and some of the campsites on the beach. (way to windy for me) I'll and some campground pictures tomorrow.....

Edit........

Patty and I took a short drive today to the other side of the Tillamook bay today to Cape Mears and Cape Mears Lighthouse. Here are a few more pictures of the day.

Enjoy the pictures.....


----------



## ctfortner

This campground is now in the database. Link


----------

